# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Libros Street Magic

## Unelar1

No sabía muy bien dónde ponerlo ni si ya existe este Post; si es así, ya lo siento de antemano. Abro este Post para saber qué libros de Street Magic me recomendáis. H visto uno de David Blaine, aunque me gustaría saber vuestras opiniones antes de comprar nada. Gracias.

----------


## Rojinni

Según parece los de david blaine son los mejores, eso es lo que he leido por el foro.
Un saludo magico!

----------


## manuserra

Rescato este hilo. Estoy interesado en centrarme en este tipo de magia y queria saber si hay libros específicos. No tuvo mucho exito, a ver si lo podemos reflotar

Cuales son los libros de David Blaine?

----------


## manuserra

Se me olvidaba... si pudiera ser en español... :D

----------


## gerry_99

pues no conozco libros pero pues existen muchos videos sobre street magic busca a callen morelli con transit puede que te guste

----------


## MagoWinki

Hay muchos juegos cuya esencia se puede adaptar a street magic; es más todos aquellos en los que necesites cartas o monedas y no necesites mesa valen.

----------


## manuserra

ya, eso se sobreentiende, pero preguntamos por libros específicos.

----------


## Aminoliquid

Pues no creo que existan este tipo de libros específicos ya que en la calle puedes hacer lo mismo que de cerca.A lo mejor algun libro hablando de la experiencia de algun mago en la calle trabajando,pero para mi se puede adaptar cualquier otro libro a este tipo de magia.

----------


## manuserra

No todo es adaptable, hay una cosa muy importante, no tienes algo sólido donde apollarte y no es muy normal ir con una chaqueta de traje

----------


## Maestro Sombra

La street magic es para truqueros

----------


## Ravenous

Una afirmación muy bien pensada y perfectamente expuesta y razonada. Un aplauso para la gran mente pensante.


PD: la magia callejera es tan válida como un espectáculo de dos horas en un teatro. Yo conozco personalmente grandísimos magos de calle. Otra cosa es que cualquiera salga a la calle con una baraja y se crea que ya está haciendo magia de calle.

----------


## Maestro Sombra

Perdone usted señor Ravenous, ignoraba que los grandes y reputados magos actuasen en la calle, siempre pense que, si actuaban en la calle era por que una camara les enfocaba o en su defecto actuaban en grandes y renombrados shows en las Vegas o en lugares homologos.
Pero gracias por abrirme los ojos, ahora ya se que el que toca la guitarra pidiendo al lado de el super de mi casa es en realidad un grande y reputado artista.

He estado echando un ojo por ahy a un hilo que hay cerrado en el que se hace alegato de, que el señor Criss Angel, no es nadie, o nadie se acuerda de el, o un termino parecido a estos, cuando en realidad el show que el señor Criss Angel ostenta en el Luxor ha sido votado como el mejor show de Las Vegas la semana pasada...
No todo se piensa , expone y razona de manera perfecta siempre, verdad?

----------


## Ravenous

Yo no he dicho reputados. Tampoco he dicho que todos los que trabajan en la calle sean buenos.
Y ni todos los buenos trabajan en Las Vegas, ni todos los que trabajan en Las Vegas Son buenos. Sólo es una ciudad con más escenarios que otras, y que fundamenta su economía en el ocio.No es en absoluto un Olimpo de grandes artistas.
Aún así, el guitarrista que toca en la calle sí puede ser excelente. La calidad no viene automáticamente con fama y dinero, y sólo ver demasiada televisión puede hacer pensar eso.
El segundo párrafo no sé a qué viene, ni qué tiene que ver con el tema. La única explicación que encuentro es que quieras meter un dato relativamente desconocido para hacer creer a quien lo dude, que sabes de qué hablas. De todas formas, que el show haya sido votado como el mejor de las Vegas no tiene que ver absolutamente nada con que nadie se acuerde de Angel. Más que nada porque la mención no va a trascender más allá de ciertos círculos. Si la reputación del tipo está fundada en sus programas de televisión, y hace años que nadie habla de ellos, da igual que lo nombren caballero de la sagrada y secreta orden del Escroto Pulido, esa información no va a llegar al gran público que es el que le da la fama.

El nombre de la zona de México conocida como Yucatán viene de la conquista,  cuando un español le preguntó a un indígena cómo llamaban ellos a ese lugar. El  indio le dijo: "yucatán". Lo que el español no sabía era que le estaba  contestando: "No soy de aquí".

----------


## Maestro Sombra

Lo que queria hacer ver con mi post adicional es el simple hecho de que, no por opinar es cierto o no,
Al presidente del gobierno se le elige por sufragio universal, o referendum, cosa que hace referencia a que, una mayoria piensa que es mejor,
dejando de lado que lo sea o no, cuando hay una votacion entra en juego la soberania popular que significa que,
una mayoria de los votantes han elegido algo como preferencia.
Y esto viene en consecuencia a que, usted me haya dicho que mi opinion de que un artista callejero es un truquero no es valida, o cualquier otro adjetivo que le podamos adjuntar.
Es simplemente mi opinion, no por eso ha de ser perfecta, por eso hago referencia a la opinion que se dio sobre el señor Angel, en alusion a eso.
Es correcta, perfecta, y razonada la opinion de ese señor con respecto a el señor Angel?
Esos calificativos no pueden aplicarse a una opinion, ya que una opinion es algo subjetivo y siempre va a causar controversias.
Pero claramente no es correcto decir, ''mi vecino ha muerto'' y que al dia siguiente lo veas haciendo ''footing'' en el parque.

PD- un artista callejero si es muy bueno, no sera callejero por mucho tiempo, seguramente su sueño es ser artista profesional y si reune las cualidades pertinentes lo sera.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Y yo que pensaba que Gazzo, Celini, Sheridan eran geniales, pero no lo deben ser tanto porque ya llevan vidas enteras haciendo magia de calle.

Por cierto, antes de valorar una votacion, se deberia saber algo de quienes votan, el tipo de formula de medicion del valor del voto y quienes estan al otro lado.

----------


## Ravenous

> PD- un artista callejero si es muy bueno, no sera callejero por mucho tiempo, seguramente su sueño es ser artista profesional y si reune las cualidades pertinentes lo sera.


 Y otra vez. Que trabajar en la calle no significa ni que seas malo, ni que seas aficionado. Hay muchos, muchísimos artistas callejeros que son profesionales. Y les gusta lo que hacen y por eso lo hacen. Y su arte tiene tanto o más valor (generalmente más) que las mierdas que salen en televisión. Y ahí están, currándoselo día tras día.
Y tu opinión (que yo no he dicho que no sea válida en ningún momento, simplemente es hueca), digas lo que digas, no vale nada si no expones tus razones para considerarla válida y que otros puedan tenerla en cuenta. Así funciona una conversación. Aquí y en Pekín.

----------


## Maestro Sombra

> Y yo que pensaba que Gazzo, Celini, Sheridan eran geniales, pero no lo deben ser tanto porque ya llevan vidas enteras haciendo magia de calle.
> 
> Por cierto, antes de valorar una votacion, se deberia saber algo de quienes votan, el tipo de formula de medicion del valor del voto y quienes estan al otro lado.


Cada uno es dueño de sus creencias ideologicas, pero..
volvemos a lo mismo de antes, tu conoces a esa gente, una de dos, o por que has leido sobre ellos, o por que los has visto en algun medio de comunicacion, luego, se han hecho publicos en cierta manera, si no fuese asi, jamas hubieses sabido de ellos.

PD- Dice la leyenda que en Nepal hay monjes que levitan de verdad, pero nunca nadie los ha visto.

[QUOTE=Ravenous;357657]tu opinión (que yo no he dicho que no sea válida en ningún momento), digas lo que digas, no vale nada[QUOTE]

Un diez en coherencia, dejando de lado esto, yo puedo dar mi opinion y tu puedes preguntarme por que opino lo que opino y te expondre mis argumentos,
pero si pides aplausos hironicos, ya en primera instancia estas mostrando una actitud atacante hacia mi, estas, ademas, haciendo ver que no sirve, o que es ridicula, o cualquier adjetivo calificativo por el estilo que le podamos adjuntar, simplemente por que es contraria a la tuya.

----------


## Ravenous



----------


## Maestro Sombra

Gran muestra de madurez

Un consejo, cuanto mas grande seas, mas humilde debes mostrarte, y no al contrario.

----------


## Ravenous

Mido 1'66 más o menos, así que no se me debe de pedir mucha humildad.
Que vamos, tampoco me parece falta de humildad alucinar con la forma extraña que tienes de hilar cosas y mezclarlas e irte por las ramas. Primero ordena tus pensamientos, y despues escribe. 
De todas formas, esto empezó porque expresaste tu opinión de forma hueca, y aún no te has molestado en dar argumentos para que los demás la entendamos y podamos estar de acuerdo o no.

PD: la humildad es un concepto complicado. Y tú más que nadie debería saber eso, definiéndote como humilde mediante tu firma, para luego llamarte a tí mismo Maestro (que sí, que es un nick como otro cualquiera, pero la ironía es brutal).

----------


## Maestro Sombra

Con grande no me refiero a tu tamaño, sino a tu estatus social en este foro, si no fueses moderador no me habrias atacado de esa manera,

yo te expongo encantado mis argumentos, para mi un mago callejero no siempre es un truquero pero en este caso si lo es, por lo siguiente...
Si recapitulamos a lo que hace referencia este hilo esta directamente relacionado con David Blaine, verdad? bueno..
Empezemos por ese punto, se piden libros sobre la Magia callejera de David Blaine, este señor, hasta donde yo se no usa o usaba ni mesa,
ni cubiletes, ni mucho menos actuaba por la voluntad, luego ya estamos haciendo referencia a un tipo en concreto de magia callejera,
la magia callejera basada en el truco y en el gancho.

Has elegido ser un mago callejero, bien, puede haber varias razones para ello, o quieres ganarte el pan por que es lo unico que sabes hacer, o bien tienes el respaldo de un patrocinio-show para hacerlo o bien simplemente quieres aprender -como cita este caso- una serie de trucos para hacerles a tus amigos o a desconocidos en la avenida o para hacerlos delante del espejo, eso es irrelevante.

En este caso es la tercera opcion, quieres aprender a hacer trucos de David Blaine para abrir unas bocas, ni quieres ganarte el pan, ni tienes un contrato, entonces quieres convertirte en un truquero, ya sea para grabarte en video y subirlo a yutub o para hacer reir a tus amigos o cualquier otro motivo que te impulse.

Te sirven mis argumentos, o aun no?
Que preguntas hago, estoy totalmente seguro de que no, corrigeme si me equivoco porfavor.

PD- mi firma no denota humildad, es un juego de palabras, supuestamente...soy una sombra, no?
PD2- Lo de maestro no es una ironia brutal, es mi profesion.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Hombre, claro que leì sobre ellos pero, ¿por eso dejan de ser artistas callejeros? No lo entiendo. Llevan toda la vida haciendo magia en la calle y en ese entorno son trascendentes: escriben libros, venden productos, enseñan a otros magos y ahí siguen (los que aún viven), haciendo magia de calle.

Eso que dices no es un truquero. Que más da a quien hagas magia, puedes saber dos juegos, hacerlos en un bar a un par de amiguetes y ser un magazo.

----------


## Maestro Sombra

> Hombre, claro que leì sobre ellos pero, ¿por eso dejan de ser artistas callejeros? No lo entiendo. Llevan toda la vida haciendo magia en la calle y en ese entorno son trascendentes: escriben libros, venden productos, enseñan a otros magos y ahí siguen (los que aún viven), haciendo magia de calle.


No, en ningun momento dije que no sean artistas callejeros, simplemente intente hacer referencia a que, aunque quizas llegado cierto momento hayan conseguido hacerlo despues de una serie de promociones y producciones, en primera instancia no se han ganado el pan con eso -con la actuacion callejera-, lo hacen por que es su pasion y su oficio por tradicion, no por que se lucren,
si se pudiesen lucrar con su oficio y pasion no hubiesen escrito libros, o vendido productos o otras cosas, a ver si me explico.

----------


## eidanyoson

Perdón si me entrometo en este hilo. Lo digo porque parece que hay una discusión entre varios foreros y no es mi intención más que escribir una opinión y como tal debe valorarse.
 Probablemente coincidiré con unos y no tanto con otros, pero no es mi intención ni ofender a unos ni ensalzar a otros.

 La mayoría de la gente que vive de la calle es gente que morirá anónima. Pero la mayoría, no toda. Existen cierto tipo de personas que hacen algo con lo que transcienden; acróbatas, pintores, escultores... y sí, magos también. Y esto ha ocurrido en todas las épocas.

 La magia callejera es tan antigua como la magia per se, otra cosa es el termino Street Magic, acuñado por Blaine y demás (lease Cyril, Dynamo, Angel etc, etc), en la que se busca un tipo de show muy concreto y espectacular.

 Si no hubiera existido al calle no hubiera existido artistas como Latrec, Bansky o, como magos, como los expuestos arriba, Gazzo, Bebel y demás.

 No creo que deba confundirse pedir limosna mientras se hace un juego u otra cosa, con ofrecer arte (Aunque a veces puedan ir juntos).

 Y ya.

----------


## Maestro Sombra

Pero en ese caso, como bien dices Eidanyonson, un artista callejero va directamente relacionado, de una manera u otra, con la juglaria.
Hasta donde yo se, se puede ser muy bueno, o ser profesional, tambien se puede ser muy bueno y profesional o malo y profesional,
no se si me explico, un profesional -en el termino literal de la palabra- es la persona que ejerce algun oficio como profesion, en lo que yo entiendo
que se gana el pan con eso, en pocas palabras.
Un artista callejero puede ser buenisimo, y un Street Magician tambien, pero si lo hacen por amor al arte no son profesionales, son altruistas.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Es que no lo hicieron despues de producciones o promociones. Viven de ello y en base q su experiencia y,ademas, despues de muchos años de trabajo han compartido su experiencia. Como editor te digo que es mas facil lucrarse haciendo magia de calle que escribiendo libros de magia.

----------


## Triple H

Un mago es cualquier artista que por un momento haga creer al espectador que lo que está viendo solo puede ser producto de algun don, ciencia, o arte extraño que hace que algo imposible suceda, y esto se puede hacer en una cena con tu novia, de cañas con los amiguetes, en una sala de Magia, un teatro o en un viaje en el metro. La magia es magia y no entiende de lugares, cada situación tiene su efecto y tu deber como artista es adecuar tu magia a la situación, no una situación a tu magia.

----------


## salinger

Creo que te equivocas un poco bastante maestro de sombras , entonces tu también eres un altruista ? porque eres maestro ( de literatura ,si no me equivoco) ? decidiste ser maestro porque te gusta esa profesión verdad? pero tambien te ganas el pan con tu profesion ,verdad? entonces eres un profesional ?

----------


## Maestro Sombra

> Es que no lo hicieron despues de producciones o promociones. Viven de ello y en base q su experiencia y,ademas, despues de muchos años de trabajo han compartido su experiencia. Como editor te digo que es mas facil lucrarse haciendo magia de calle que escribiendo libros de magia.


Pues de eso no tenia ni idea, pero siempre es bueno aprender algo nuevo.
Aunque seguramente, los artistas callejeros profesionales -entendamos profesionales por su sentido literal- seguramente se cuentan con cuentagotas.
Y como hacen para vivir de la magia callejera, piden limosna entonces no?

----------


## Maestro Sombra

> Un mago es cualquier artista que por un momento haga creer al espectador que lo que está viendo solo puede ser producto de algun don, ciencia, o arte extraño que hace que algo imposible suceda, y esto se puede hacer en una cena con tu novia, de cañas con los amiguetes, en una sala de Magia, un teatro o en un viaje en el metro. La magia es magia y no entiende de lugares, cada situación tiene su efecto y tu deber como artista es adecuar tu magia a la situación, no una situación a tu magia.


Si, nadie ha sometido a debate lo que es un mago, sino que es un Street Magician.




> Creo que te equivocas un poco bastante maestro de sombras , entonces tu también eres un altruista ? porque eres maestro ( de literatura ,si no me equivoco) ? decidiste ser maestro porque te gusta esa profesión verdad? pero tambien te ganas el pan con tu profesion ,verdad? entonces eres un profesional ?


Creo que te has visto confundido por el termino ''amor al arte'', no hay que darle a esto un sentido literal, sino, el sentido que esto tiene como frase hecha, significa, ''hacer algo por que si''.
Mira, te explico, si yo decidiese acoger a gente gratis y impartirles clases, seria altruista, como cobro por ello, y lo hago bajo un patrocinio, esponsor o empresa, soy profesional, no se si me explico.

----------


## renard

Yo siempre he pensado que para hacer magia en la calle tenias que ser un fuera de serie.Que efectivamente habra unos paquetes pero no mas que hay en teatros,yo los pocos magos callejeros que he visto me han gustado y eran buenos en lo que hacen.No olvidemos que un buen mago callejero gana mas que la mayoria que trabajan en restaurantes o en teatros.

----------


## salinger

Creo  maestro sombras que eres tu que te confundes  y sometes a debate lo que es un " truquero " en tono despectivo ,para empezar según la rae  un truquero es " Hombre que tiene a su cargo y cuidado una mesa de trucos ". La mayoría de personas decimos que un truquero es un tío que hace magia y lo sube a youtube revelándolo ( para mi eso es un truquero ) .
Y por cierto , si crees que el  tío que toca la guitarra al lado de tu casa o donde sea ( o lo que haga ), no es un gran artista porque toca en la calle o lleva algún tipo de ropa que no es el adecuado ,tu para mi entonces no eres  " maestro" sino un simple profesor que tiene los aires demasiado subido en la cabeza , y si no busca la diferencia entre maestro y profesor y luego pregúntate de verdad que es lo que ejerces sin juzgar a nadie .

posdata : lo que yo hago si que es amor al arte ,porque hago magia a la gente sin pedir nada a cambio ,bueno si aplausos y sonrisas ,hago guiones de cortos y cómic , dibujo, pinto cuadros  y comics , enseño artes marciales y no pido nada a cambio ,solamente que lo disfrute la gente y aprenda .

----------


## manuserra

y a mi que "maestro sombra" me huele a... liki... no... no... No he dicho nada

----------


## Maestro Sombra

> Creo maestro sombras que eres tu que te confundes y sometes a debate lo que es un " truquero " en tono despectivo ,para empezar según la rae un truquero es " Hombre que tiene a su cargo y cuidado una mesa de trucos ". La mayoría de personas decimos que un truquero es un tío que hace magia y lo sube a youtube revelándolo ( para mi eso es un truquero ) .
> Y por cierto , si crees que el tío que toca la guitarra al lado de tu casa o donde sea ( o lo que haga ), no es un gran artista porque toca en la calle o lleva algún tipo de ropa que no es el adecuado ,tu para mi entonces no eres " maestro" sino un simple profesor que tiene los aires demasiado subido en la cabeza , y si no busca la diferencia entre maestro y profesor y luego pregúntate de verdad que es lo que ejerces sin juzgar a nadie .
> 
> posdata : lo que yo hago si que es amor al arte ,porque hago magia a la gente sin pedir nada a cambio ,bueno si aplausos y sonrisas ,hago guiones de cortos y cómic , dibujo, pinto cuadros y comics , enseño artes marciales y no pido nada a cambio ,solamente que lo disfrute la gente y aprenda .


Y no se quien te ha preguntado, me parece genial lo que hagas y o u a lo que te dediques, pero no empecemos a tergibersar que es una cosa que particularmente odio, la gente lee y interpreta lo que quiere y no lo unico que lee, yo soy un profesor normal y corriente como cualquier otro, maestro es sinonimo de profesor, no deberia haber dicho que lo soy para que no se usase en mi contra, 
El que te equivocas eres tu, yo no he dicho nada en tono despectivo, he dicho que ''la street magic es para truqueros'' y lo es, y me reitero.
Ojo, no confundir ''street magic'' con otra cosa, la ''street magic'' es una cosa muy especifica, y la hacen los truqueros.
Intentais poner palabras en mi boca e ideales en mi cabeza pero, no os equivoqueis conmigo, que no soy tan facil.
Para ti un truquero es un tio que sube magia a yutub y la revela, bien, y que me dices de los que la revelan en la television como James Galea, Wayne Houchin etc etc, magos consagrados, a la vista de cualquiera que encienda la television.
He dicho, y me empieza a tocar las narices tener que andar repitiendo todo lo que escribo para que cada persona le de el significado que predetermina en su cabeza... pero bueno, he dicho, que un artista callejero puede ser muy bueno, o muy malo, pero, y esto lo añado ahora, muy pocos se jubilaran como artistas callejeros, quizas alguno lo haya conseguido, pero me cortaria un brazo a que la cifra no llega a 10 en 100 años.
No digas que tengo los aires subidos a la cabeza por que eso si que no es verdad, si soy maestro como si soy astronauta de la nasa, no tengo ningun aire subido a la cabeza, digo lo que he visto durante toda mi vida, cuando hay un artista en la calle aunque sea muy bueno si tengo algo que hacer o voy hablando por el movil o llevo prisa no me voy a parar a mirarlo, sin encambio cuando pago por ver un espectaculo voy a adecuar mi agenda para poder ir a verlo y mientras lo disfruto voy a apagar el movil, y como yo, la mayoria de la gente de a pie.

----------


## Maestro Sombra

> y a mi que "maestro sombra" me huele a... liki... no... no... No he dicho nada


Perdona que te huelo a que?

----------


## renard

Maestro a mi me parece que para opinar lo que opinas deberias saber algo sobre el tema y estas demostrando que no tienes ni idea de lo que estas hablando,yo que tu me informaria un poquito sobre el tema mas que nada para no decir tonterias que es lo que estas haciendo por la sencilla razon que ni siquiera te haz documentado,yo te puedo ayudar a documentarte un poco por ejemplo podrias entrar en el blog de talksalot que habla sobre magia callejera,para empezar no estaria mal.Luego vuelves sabiendo un poco mas sobre el tema y si quieres seguir pues seguimos pero por lo menos sabras un poco mas sobre el tema.

----------


## Ravenous

> Perdona que te huelo a que?


Piensa que eres un usuario recientemente baneado con otra cuenta. Cosa que desmiento desde aquí.




> Con grande no me refiero a tu tamaño, sino a tu estatus social en este foro, si no fueses moderador no me habrias atacado de esa manera,
> 
> yo te expongo encantado mis argumentos, para mi un mago callejero no siempre es un truquero pero en este caso si lo es, por lo siguiente...
> Si recapitulamos a lo que hace referencia este hilo esta directamente relacionado con David Blaine, verdad? bueno..
> Empezemos por ese punto, se piden libros sobre la Magia callejera de David Blaine, este señor, hasta donde yo se no usa o usaba ni mesa,
> ni cubiletes, ni mucho menos actuaba por la voluntad, luego ya estamos haciendo referencia a un tipo en concreto de magia callejera,
> la magia callejera basada en el truco y en el gancho.
> 
> Has elegido ser un mago callejero, bien, puede haber varias razones para ello, o quieres ganarte el pan por que es lo unico que sabes hacer, o bien tienes el respaldo de un patrocinio-show para hacerlo o bien simplemente quieres aprender -como cita este caso- una serie de trucos para hacerles a tus amigos o a desconocidos en la avenida o para hacerlos delante del espejo, eso es irrelevante.
> ...


Cuando no era moderador me comportaba exactamente igual. De hecho, como moderador, debería cortarme un poco a la hora de escribir, pero como se ve, no lo hago.
Contrariamente a lo que piensas, tus argumentos me sirven. No estoy de acuerdo con ellos, pero como ya has visto, ahora sí tenemos algo sobre lo que discutir.
Ya han comentado casi todo y tengo poco que añadir,  pero, me parece una falacia del tamaño de un castillo la afirmación de que "hasta donde yo se no usa o usaba ni mesa,
ni cubiletes, ni mucho menos actuaba por la voluntad, luego ya estamos  haciendo referencia a un tipo en concreto de magia callejera, la magia callejera basada en el truco y en el gancho". O sea, que si sales a la calle a hacer magia a transeuntes porque si, como no cobras, ni usas mesa, ¿tu magia es a base de compinches?

De cualquier modo, me parece que aquí el problema es el significado que cada uno le da al término "street magic" (que en tu caso es excesivamente concreto y a mi entender, corto de miras), que se ha discutido mucho en este mismo foro (por gente mucho más ducha que cualquiera de los que pululamos por aquí en estos tiempos) sin llegar a un consenso.

----------


## Edo Sánchez

Decir que la magia callejera es para truqueros es demostrar una profunda ignorancia no solo respecto de lo que es el arte en si, sino que ademas sobre la historia y los orígenes de la magia. 

Te invito a leer un poco sobre historia de la magia antes de hablar sin saber del tema, ya que viendo la calidad de tus argumentos se hace evidente que del tema sabes muy poco.. Ademas el leer y estudiar no solo sirve para acumular conocimientos sino que también es un forma de mostrar tus respetos hacia quienes pavimentaron el piso donde actualmente otros están parados..

----------


## Javi Drama

Me parece que nadie ha comentado el ejemplo de Joshua Bell (si alguien lo hizo disculpadme...este mensaje esta escrito el dia 9 y enviado el 10), que si bien ni es mago ni artista callejero si se puso a interpretar en el metro una de las piezas mas virtuosas para violin y nada mas y nada menos que con un instrumento valorado en mas de tres millones de euros...

Por tanto no sera descabellado decir que es una idea generalizada que aquello que nos encontramos en la calle no es bueno...y en el fondo la culpa la tienen la cantidad de mediocres que poblamos las calles haciendo magia para mal sobrevivir....aunque son mas los mediocres en internet.

La magia de calle tiene incluso cabida en festivales como Zamora, Vitoria, la granja, etc...y no se puede afirmar tan a la ligera eso de es para Truqueros, di mejor que tu solo has visto Truqueros o ni eso...puede que hayas visto gente con "juegos de batalla" y ni siquiera supiste distinguirlo.

Edito: luego edito los acentos que como siempre salen a su rollo v_v

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## Pulgas

Amo el trabajo artístico en la calle. Verlo y hacerlo.

*Soy profesional del espectáculo, vivo de él*, y me pongo en la calle a actuar (últimamente poco por falta de tiempo) por el placer de hacerlo (y parcheo, por supuesto). Me encanta la calle porque sé que hay mucha gente que nunca irá al teatro, aunque sea gratis. Porque me gusta que una persona, cargada con las bolsas de la compra, me dedique unos minutos de su tiempo y se pare a disfrutar con lo que hago (si no disfruta se va y no pasa nada). Porque me apasiona que alguien deje a medias una conversación telefónica porque se ha visto sorprendido, en mitad de una plaza, por alguien que hace (y transmite) algo "especial". Porque me gustaque gente que accede poco manifestaciones culturales pueda encontrárselas en la calle.

*Cobro por mis actuaciones en la calle. Cobro "la voluntad". Cobro, y no mendigo. Nunca he pedido limosna.* Sencillamente intercambio mi arte (mejor o peor) por sus monedas, si es que quieren dármelas. Y en ocaiones he ganado más así que cuando me contrata un ayuntamiento para actuar en el teatro principal de su ciudad.
*No soy truquero*. Cuido cada detalle, me esmero en la presentación y en el desarrollo de cada juego y trato de transmitir eso a los espectadores.
*A veces uso mesa*. Sí, mesa haciendo magia de y en la calle. Y, usando mesa, lo mío sigue siendo magia de y en la calle.

Conozco otros muchos magos de calle que aman las plazas, que conocen a la perfección el oficio y que lo disfrutan. Que saben dónde ponerse, qué juegos hacer, cuándo parar o cuándo seguir en función de las condiciones, del público, de los espacios... Que controlan todas las características que exigen los espectáculos de calle. Que muestran su profesionalidad actuando de manera aparentemente improvisada entre viandantes, entre transeuntes (pero para los que esa "improvisación" no es más que pose teatral, pues detrás hay estudio y trabajo serio, muy serio).
Me gusta la calle. Me gusta contar historias en la calle. Me gusta hacer magia de calle. Y no soy truquero. O, al menos, intento no parecerlo.
Me duele mucho que la policía me trate mal, que quieran verme como un mendigo (triste la sociedad que mira mal a los productos que genera esa misma sociedad). Pero entiendo que sea así cuando leo que incluso para miembros de este foro quienes nos ponemos en la calle mendigamos o adolecemos de falta de calidad, o aspiramos a dejar la calle en cuanto podamos. Me duele, porque no es cierto, porque (la mayoría) no medigamos, porque (la mayoría) no queremos dejar la calle, porque (la mayoría) aunque pudiésemos abandonar la calle seguiríamos en ella de vez en cuando.

Ojalá podamos encontrarnos en la calle, yo actuando y algunos de vosotros viendome actuar. Y ojalá disfrutéis tanto como para que podáis cambiar de idea y forma de pensar.

----------


## Maestro Sombra

> para mi un mago callejero no siempre es un truquero pero en este caso si lo es


Perdonad, pero me vais a permitir que me cite a mi mismo, vuelvo a reiterarme en esta frase, que tiene un fin muy significativo, haciendo alusion a todo lo que decis, en lo que estoy deacuerdo.
Mi opinion no recae sobre magos callejeros como podria ser Bebel o Gazzo por ejemplo, sino sobre el que habia entrado en contexto previamente en este hilo, el señor ''David Blaine''.
Quizas me equivoque en el termino al poner ''La street magic es para truqueros'', quizas deberia haber sido mas especifico y escribir ''Este tipo de street magic es para truqueros''.
Y me vais a perdonar tambien que no me extienda mas para no crear mas controversias.

----------


## elmoronta

Ser un mago de calle no tiene nada que ver con ser un truquero, ser un mago de youtube no tiene nada que ver con ser un truquero. Que hay truqueros en las calles? Por supuesto. Que hay truqueros en youtube? Demasiados. Pero eso no quiere decir que haya gente que se lo trabaja por no serlo.
La calle y youtube tienen una mala reputacion, pero hay grandes artista en ambos sitios, tanto de magia como de otras artes (rap, break, guitarristas...)
Muchos magos para darse a conocer usan( o han usado) o youtube o la calle ( o ambos).
Por cierto Pulgas, cuando actues por la calle aqui en Salamanca avisa, ya que estoy pensando en comenzar a sacar un poco de magia a la calle pero no se como hacerlo, y ver a grandes artistas como tu puede ayudar!
Un abrazo!

----------


## Coloclom

Un dato.

Existe una GRAN diferencia entre hacer magia en la calle y hacer street magic. Y esto, siendo la mayoría de los usuarios residentes en España, deberíamos tenermos muy claro.

----------


## eidanyoson

Según San Francisco de Asís:

 Quién trabaja con sus manos, es un obrero.

 Quién trabaja con sus manos y su cabeza, es un artesano.

 Quién trabaja con sus manos, cabeza y corazón es un artista.

 ¡Leches! me falta qué sería poner manos y corazón y no cabeza. Ese sería yo.

 A los truqueros les dejamos en obreros mágicos. Y no todos ¿no?.

----------


## Orioriol

Qué bonito te ha quedado eidanyoson

----------


## Dramagic

Otra vez el street magic.....

Diferenciar a los que hacen magia en la calle o magia de calle con los que hacen street magic es como diferenciar a los que hacen cartomagia de los que hacen card magic. 

Pero como en todo, hay gente buena y gente mala.

----------


## Coloclom

Street magic es una denominación. Todo lo que no entre en la denominación, es magia en la calle, no street magic.


Hemos visto mil veces a Copperfild hacer magia en espacios abiertos, a Bebel cada día, incluso a Mayico (forero) trabajando en la calle. Y eso NO es street magic.

No es lo mismo un perro en la calle que un perro callejero.

----------


## Weribongui

Cuidado, que yo hago cubiletes, los que hacen "cups and balls" son unos truqueros.

----------


## Maestro Sombra

No tiene nada que ver ''Street Magic'' con magia callejera,
''Street Magic'' es un termino muy concreto aplicado a un estilo de magia muy especifico, aunque la traduccion al español de ''Street Magic'' signifique, ''Magia callejera'' no es lo mismo.
Tampoco es lo mismo ''Cartomagia'' que ''Cardistri'', aunque la traduccion si que lo signifique.
''Street Magic'' es aquella magia en la cual el ''mago'' es el que pulula buscando ''grupos aleatorios'' a los que realizarles sus trucos, aunque en alguna ocasion especifica se pueda realizar una rutina, son pocos los casos ya que el termino ''Street Magic'' va directamente relacionado a el termino ''Impromptu'', y este estilo de magia esta basado simplemente en el recreo y la grabacion o para la grabacion y difusion con algun fin lucrativo o recreativo, mientras que...
Un ''Mago Callejero'' es aquel que, estacionado en la via publica, utiliza el reclamo para captar la atencion de los viandantes a su alrededor, actuando, a diferencia de el ''Street Magician'', el ''Mago Callejero'' raras veces o ninguna se graba a si mismo con fines lucrativos, y actua por la voluntad.

Ejemplos de ''Street Magician'':
-David Blaine
-David Stone
-Florian Zimmer

----------


## Ravenous

¿Es decir que para ser "Street Magician", es impresicindible una cámara que grabe y salir en medios audiovisuales? O sea, para poder hacer "street magic" hay que tener contrato de algún tipo con alguna productora de televisión. Estamos apañados.

PD: por mucho que traduzco "mago callejero" al inglés, "sólo me sale "street magician". Fíjate tú que cosas. A ver si eso del street magician como nos lo venden en la tele, no va a ser más que magia de cerca, pero grabada en la calle, y un street magician de verdad va a ser el que monta su espectáculo en la calle. Alucinante, ¿eh? A ver si os bajais de la burra ya.

----------


## Maestro Sombra

> el termino ''Street Magic'' va directamente relacionado a el termino ''Impromptu'', y este estilo de magia esta basado simplemente en *el recreo y la grabacion* *o para la grabacion y difusion con algun fin lucrativo o recreativo*


No tergibersemos.

----------


## Coloclom

Creo que te equivocas en eso Ravenous.

Cada día Bebel hace magia en la calle. Lleva su mesa y sus cosas y ale, a hacer magia.

Sin embargo, cuando por desconocimiento tal vez, alguien cataloga su magia como street magic él se ofende y dice que él no hace street magic, sino que hace magia en la calle.

Exactamente la misma magia que haría en una sala la lleva a la calle.


Yo veo una gran diferencia entre ponerme a hacer magia y que vengan a mi, a ir yo a la gente a hacerles magia.

----------


## Orioriol

Os pagan los de la LOGSE? O solo son ganas de discutir? 

A mi también me interesa saber sobre libros de magia en la calle, street magic, o como queráis llamarle, el caso es que se entiende el concepto pero se pierde el sentido del hilo. Así que si podéis aportar algo en esa linea guai, y sino, abrid un nuevo hilo sobre la terminología del street magic en otro lado y ahí lo dejáis claro u os dais de palos ahí si queréis. Pero se está haciendo cansado  y demasiado habitual el intentar ir siguiendo el foro y no parar de abrir hilos que parecen interesantes para encontrarse discusiones que a ti ni te vienen, ni te van, ni te aportan nada, y al hilo tampoco. Creo yo que eso no es lo normal, y si alguien está en desacuerdo, por favor, que lo comente educadamente. Pero creo que ya toca centrarse y hablar un poco de magia, que para eso estamos. Un saludo

----------


## Maestro Sombra

> Yo veo una gran diferencia entre ponerme a hacer magia y que vengan a mi, a ir yo a la gente a hacerles magia.


No puedes estar mas acertado, desde mi punto de vista, si un ''individuo'' *se acerca a mi* en la calle y me ofrece hacerme un, llamemosle ''truco'' o ''juego'' o como lo prefirais, yo estare encantado, pero si luego me pide la voluntad, pues.... me resultaria cuanto menos ''violento'' y seguramente le dire que no, por que yo no lo he solicitado.
Sin encambio *si yo me paro por propia voluntad* a ver a un ''Mago'' y luego me pide la voluntad, pues puedo darsela o no, obviamente, pero me sentire mucho mas predispuesto a darsela en ese ambito, es mas, seguramente se la daria de antemano si me ha llamado la atencion su habilidad.

----------


## renard

Vaya vaya,entonces como se dice magia callejera en ingles? Vamos a ver street magic y magia callejera es lo mismito,lo que pasa que hay varias formas de hacerlo nada mas pero es lo mismo por mucho que digais,hay magos que ponen una mes,a los hay que no, los hay que solo hacen cartomagia los hay que lo hacen a grupitos y que se van moviendo por la ciudad pero es lo mismo street magic que magia callejera os pongais como os pongais,David Blain y compañia no hacen ni street magic ni magia callejera solo hacen un programa de television pero no viven de la magia callejera asi que olvidaros de estos ejemplos porque es ridiculo.

----------


## Marvel

Yo creo que la confusión y diversidad de opiniones viene porque no existe un nombre real que distinga esos dos estilos diferentes de magia.
Para mi que el "street magician" para los ingleses engloba tanto al que se monta el chiringuito en la plaza, como al Dynamo de turno.
Sin embargo el término no hace distinciones entre uno y otro, tal como en la magia de escenario tienen un ilusionista y un mentalista. Solo hace referencia a su ubicación.
Podríamos decir que el mago del chiringuito es un mago callejero con un espacio escénico fijo, mientras que Dynamo es un mago con un espacio escénico variable (que no tiene porque ser magia de cerca).

----------


## Coloclom

Exacto Marvel, y ahí está la diferencia. Que no es lo mismo hacer magia callejera que magia en la calle.


Si haces magia en la calle, haces tu numero, lo mismo que lo harías en un salón.



Pero si haces magia callejera, la presentación cambia totalmente. O es que si contrato a Yunke y le pido que haga su espectaculo en la plaza de mi pueblo pasa a ser street magic :Confused:  Obviamente no, es su misma magia, en diferente lugar. Pero cambia el lugar, no la magia.

Para la magia callejera hacen falta otro tipo de tablas. Por eso el autor del hilo pide libros específicos.
Aunque lo cierto es que a capar, se aprende cortando...

----------


## Pulgas

A ver si conseguimos aclarar un poco las cosas.
En España, hasta ahora, se ha diferenciado siempre entre magia de calle y magia en la calle. 

*Magia en la calle* es la que tiene lugar al aire libre, en plazas, avenidas o cualquier otro lugar.
Puede o no estar pesanda para ser representada en la calle y no tiene necesidad de adaptarse a cánones concretos que exige la magia "de" calle.

*La magia de calle, debe reunir características específicas que van más allá del lugar donde se actúa*. En ellas se engloban, entre otras cosas, las pretensiones al actuar, las condiciones de espacio y público, los ángulos, las dificultades de visión y audición, la distracción de los asistentes, etc. etc.

*En España, hasta hoy, no existe ninguna clasificación que se ajuste al nombre de street magic*. Así pues hemos de considerarlo magia de calle.
Confundir magia impromptu con magia de calle es un error profundísimo (aunque algún mago de calle pueda especializarse en impromptu). Impromptu sugiere improvisación y utilización de determinado tipo de elementos. Nunca hace alusión a dónde se actúa ni a las características de la magia de calle.
*Intentar crear una modalidad denominada street magic hoy por hoy es erróneo.* No es algo que esté avalado ni por la realidad ni por la necesidad de denominación.
*Pretender diferenciar tipos de magia de calle en función de si busco al espectador o él me encuentra implica otro profundo error.* Es querer afinar hasta un punto ilógico desde el punto de vista de las clasificaciones y denominaciones.

Que determinados magos salten a la fama por un producto televisivo no debe confundirnos. Es eso, un producto televisivo. Y que decenas de personas se lancen a imitarlos, no implica que debamos variar nuestros criterios de denominación.

Me asusta la facilidad con la que algunas personas están tratando de vendernos como verdades inmutables cuestiones y argumentos erróneos y me preocupa que se defiendan como realidades absolutas algunos razonamientos completamente falaces. En realidad no vendría mal un poco más de reflexión al opinar o, cuando menos, más humildad al hablar de una forma tan categórica, por lo menos si no se tienen conocimientos reales sobre algo.
*La magia*, como otras artes, *tiene su argor, su lenguaje gremial propio*. Si cada uno de nosotros tratamos de darle nuestro significado personal, no solo complicamos el vocabulario, sino que, además, bombardeamos la comunicación.

----------


## renard

Ok Pulgas estoy de acuerdo aunque para mi la magia de calle no existe,existe la magia de cerca de salon y de escenario pero de calle yo diria que no.Puedo hacer magia de cerca en la calle o magia de escenario o de salon en la calle,pero magia de calle para mi no existe,es como decir magia de cuarto de baño magia de centro comercial pues para mi no existe.

----------


## Ravenous

Renard, hay ciertos parámetros que cambian respecto a otras clases, que hacen que la magia de calle sea una categoría por sí misma. Técnicas de hacer corro, estructura del show para mantener ese mismo corro, elección de ayudantes del público, limitaciones en el repertorio respecto al ambiente en que se trabaja (ángulos, condiciones meteorológicas...), formas de pasar la gorra, y sobre todo, formas de contactar con el público y transmitir tu trabajo y que a la gente le interese lo suficiente para quedarse todo el show. Hay muchos más puntos, pero en general creo que no me dejo nada de lo imprescindible.
Es decir, que las condiciones (que es lo que se usa para categorizar) son suficientemente distintas como para tenerlo en cuenta como otra categoría, aunque los juegos que se usen sean más bien de salón (yo he visto usar alguna gran ilusión de fácil traslado...).

----------


## Coloclom

El street magic está considerado un stilo de magia.
Según el diccionario, denominación es: expresión identificativa.

 a falta de haber encontrado una mejor palabra, no se puede decir que su uso sea incorrecto.

Nunca entrará a formar parte de las categorías de la magia porque nunca la veremos en un FISM, pero eso no quiere decir que no exista. Y lo mismo que Ascanio sa sacó de la manga decenas de términos que utilizamos hoy en día, los americanos ha considerado el street magic como un estilo de magia.


Una de las pruebas de que la corriente del street magic es real y presente es que ya hay varios libros sobre ella. Sobre juegos pensados expresamente para tal fin, o de cómo abordar a la gente y mantener su atención, pues existen diferencias con la magia general. El street magic parte de una magia en pie y a muy corta distancia del espectador/es.


Por poner algún ejemplo, Street magic de Paul Zenon o Guia de un Idiota o Ultimate Street Magic. Existe incluso una revista llamada Street Magic. Obviamente no hay mucho al respecto. Las técnicas son las mismas, la teoría es la misma. Y lo único que cambia es la forma de presentarlo y el hecho de interactuar con el público en la calle.

----------


## Coloclom

> Renard, hay ciertos parámetros que cambian respecto a otras clases, que hacen que la magia de calle sea una categoría por sí misma. Técnicas de hacer corro, estructura del show para mantener ese mismo corro, elección de ayudantes del público, limitaciones en el repertorio respecto al ambiente en que se trabaja (ángulos, condiciones meteorológicas...), formas de pasar la gorra, y sobre todo, formas de contactar con el público y transmitir tu trabajo y que a la gente le interese lo suficiente para quedarse todo el show. Hay muchos más puntos, pero en general creo que no me dejo nada de lo imprescindible.
> Es decir, que las condiciones (que es lo que se usa para categorizar) son suficientemente distintas como para tenerlo en cuenta como otra categoría, aunque los juegos que se usen sean más bien de salón (yo he visto usar alguna gran ilusión de fácil traslado...).



Exacto. Eso es

----------


## Pulgas

> El street magic está considerado un stilo de magia.
> Según el diccionario, denominación es: expresión identificativa.


Por supuesto que el street magic es un estilo de magia. Y su traducción al español es "magia de calle". Lo que niego que exista es la separación entre "magia de calle" y "street magic ".
Pretender separar ambos conceptos es como querer crear clasificaciones en magia de escena en función del material que uses. La magia de escena es magia de escena y engloba desde los palomeros a los manipuladores de pañuelos (y mira que hay libros de palomas o pañuelos). La magia de cerca es la magia de cerca (hagas cartas o monedas). La magia de calle puede tener sus elementos diferenciadores, pero decir que existe por un lado el street ese y por otro la magia de calle sigue siendo un error.

Y, hablando de argot (que es lo que estamos hciendo), el diccionario no me vale, porque el lenguaje técnico es específico, mientras que el diccionario se refiere exclusivamente a definiciones de uso general. 
Fíjate si te has pillado los dedos que, por esa regla de tres, el street magic no puede existir porque no lo recoge el diccionario.

----------


## lalogmagic

Estimado Fer, acaso tu no duermes... 

Saludos.

----------


## manuserra

tela 6 páginas para dar con una definición... Y a todo esto, la cuestión inicial, libros?

----------


## Coloclom

La traducciones literales nunca son válidas. Menos hablando de magia.

Un ejemplo es trick, ya que ellos no tienen la palabra juego, se sirven de un vocabulario infinitamente menor al castellano, porque lo que tienen que utilizar una misma palabra para muchas definiciones, y de ahí que siempre haya que leer el contexto.


Otra ejemplo más claro es missdirection, que traducido al castellano sería algo así como falta de atención o perder la dirección, cuando en realidad, gente como Ascanio o Vicente Canuto han debatido sobre este tema llegando a la conclusión de que su traducción real al castellano sería "control de atención", osea, todo lo contrario (literalmente).


Y eso por esto, que grandes cartomagos como Bebel, al que Juan Luis Rubiales ha considerado el más grande cartomago, se desmarcan de esta definición o estilo moderno llamado Street Magic a pesar de hacer magia diariamente (y casi exclusivamente) en la calle.


La descripción que Ravenous ha dado es precisamente la que dan los magos que afirmar realizar este tipo de magia, el street magic.
Bebel sin embargo, se desmarca diciendo que él lo único que cambia es su lugar de trabajo, puesto que él no necesita interactuar con el público de igual manera, ni proteger ciertos ángulos ni renunciar al regazo.


La magia en la calle ha existido siempre, supongo que desde sus origenes.

Pero cuando nos referimos a esta nueva corriente, que aún no es nada pero que pronto será uno de estilos más utilizados de magia, hablamos de una corriente consistente en magia de pie, dedicada a sorprender a los transeutes.

Y aunque aquí es españa es MUY poco utilizada aún, y son relativamente pocos los magos que se lanzan a la calle con intención de hacer magia de pie en paradas de autobuses y similares, sí es cierto que si leemos foros en la lengua de Shakespeare veremos que esta tendencia es cada vez mayor.


Yo no la defiendo, pues personalmente odio la idea de irme a la parada de un autobús y ponerme a hacer magia a quienes estén allí esperando, pero sí es una realidad que en otros países los magos cada vez recurren más a ello, y sobre todo y por lo que he leído en algunos foros de habla inglesa son mayormente gente iniciandose porque realmente parece ser que este estilo aporta muchas tablas al mago.


El Street Magic como rama propia ya es casi una realidad o sin casi. Solo hay que ponerlo en Google y ver que se ha convertido en un término.



Porque la numismagia puede considerarse micromagia, pero la micromagia no es numismagia. Y creo que con la magia en la calle ocurre u ocurrirá exactamente lo mismo.

----------


## Coloclom

Manusierra, te he escrito un par de libros más arriba.


Luego está magia para Dummies, que no lo he leído pero me dijeron que era el apropiado para street magic. No tengo ni idea porque no lo he leído

----------


## manuserra

no sierro

----------


## Coloclom

mis dilculpas. Procuro llamar siempre a todos por su nick pero por alguna razón he metido la pata incoscientemente.

Te pido disculpas.

----------


## manuserra

jajajaja, es broma. Respondi en coña, cada vez que he usado este nick el 50% me ha llamado manusierra asique no problem  :Smile1:

----------


## Maestro Sombra

No cabe duda que es un nuevo estilo que esta pegando muy fuerte, sino aqui, al menos en America, y que, nos guste o no, lo creamos o no, lo sepamos o no, existe.

----------


## Mikilin

He mirado el libro de magia para dummies y no veo nada muy especifico de street magic.
Bien es cierto que tiene capitulos de magia en diferentes lugares como restaurante o fiestas, pero poco mas.

Igual algun libro-biografia de algunos de los magos citados, nos cuente algo de street magic.

Saludos!!!!

----------


## renard

TO LURE WITH SPECTACLE AND OUR MYSTERIOUS SOCIETY." Este es uno de los mejores libros pero esta en ingles.

----------

